# iphone 6 achat à l’etranger



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
J’ai repéré un iPhone 6 NEUFqui m’interesse (car le prix est relativement bas)
Il est basé en Belgique.Il  est neuf, sous  scellé et vendu par un grossiste qui récupère les surstocks des opérateurs ( sur ses dires)
Je me pose pas mal de questions.
le téléphone a été fabriqué en 2014: la batterie est elle encore bonne même si l’iphone n’a jamais été ouvert?
La garantie Apple est elle encore valable?
Pensez vous qu’il puisse y avoir d’autres problèmes ?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Bonjour

Que dit le grossiste sur la garantie ?


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Il me dit qu’il me le garantit un an



Lauretoulouse a dit:


> Il me dit qu’il me le garantit un an


Désolée j’ai oublié de vous saluer

Je lui ai demande les numéros de série et IMEI  que j’ai vérifié sur le site APPLE et la , on me dit que la garantie est dépassée


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Lauretoulouse a dit:


> Je lui ai demande les numéros de série et IMEI  que j’ai vérifié sur le site APPLE et la , on me dit que la garantie est dépassée


C'est bien ce que je craignais


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je craignais


C’est à dire? Que craignais vous?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Qu'il n'y a pas de garantie Apple


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Lauretoulouse a dit:


> C’est à dire? Que craignais vous?


Voici le copie collé de son email
« 
Nous sommes grossistes, les appareils que nous vendons proviennent de surstock d’opérateurs téléphoniques, c’est ce qui justifie le prix.

Ils sont boites originales scellées, officiel apple, imei reconnu, en parfait état neuf de fonction, débloqué tous opérateurs.

Nous donnons une garantie de 12 mois sur ces appareils.

Vous devez savoir que la garantie apple autre que celle technique n’est possible que si vous achetez dans un magasin apple en France, c’est-à-dire dans le pays d’origine de l’achat.

Dans les autres cas, si il y a un soucis vous devez renvoyer l’appareil au vendeur pour garantie.«


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Sans indiscrétion , quel est le tarif ?


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

pensez vous que la batterie de l’iphone  est encore bonne même si l’iphone n’a jamais été ouvert? D’autres composants ont’ils pu s’abimer depuis  5 ans, date de fabrication ?



Jura39 a dit:


> Sans indiscrétion , quel est le tarif ?


C’est un iPhone 6 Plus 128 GO a 250 euros


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Le tarif est correct


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le tarif est correct


Oui je pense 
C’est le prix d’un reconditionné

Que pensez vous de mes points d’interrogations?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Lauretoulouse a dit:


> Que pensez vous de mes points d’interrogations?



J'aurais aussi des doutes


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aurais aussi des doutes


Des doutes sur le vendeur ou sur l’eventuelle altération de l'iPhone?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2019)

Lauretoulouse a dit:


> Des doutes sur le vendeur ou sur l’eventuelle altération de l'iPhone?


Les deux  , mais je peux me tromper


----------



## Lauretoulouse (6 Avril 2019)

Je suis dans le même état d’esprit...

 Merci


----------

